# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Contest] Photo Manip Challenge

## Sneakylemons

Felt like it might be time for another contest to spice things up a bit.

The rules are simple, download the predesignated stock image, and work with it. The only restrictions I have as of now are that it must be a fresh piece, and it can not be a signature (the entry, at least), try and keep it as a Large Art.

Reflection (if he accepts) and I will judge the submissions based on the ideas and the execution.

Prize will be whatever rep I can muster, as well as whatever Reflection/whoever wants to give.

Try and have as much fun with this one as you can, and don't be afraid to try it out even if you feel your abilities are not up to par with other members. Remember, the idea is the most important.

The contest will run for about 2 weeks (May be extended if necessary, or may also be cut short as well)

Although I will be participating, I am not going to count my entry towards the vote.

Good luck everyone, have fun with it  :Smile: 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Edit: The rules have been changed, everyone is going to be using a predesignated stock as of now to level out the playing field. Sorry if you had already started to work on something, just save it as a side project.

Stock:
http://jaffar-style.deviantart.com/a...S-HQ-156790933
(The very first dancer in the display picture.)

I'm in the process of rendering it at the moment, when I'm done I'll post it in case anyone wants.
Here you go:
[spoiler]http://xriptide.deviantart.com/art/B...nder-195065295
[/spoiler]

If you can do/find better, by all means go ahead and post your render.


Updating with the submissions so far:
[spoiler]
Sneakylemons


Thefallen1one


BrightChild


VML


Shadowsx


Nik:


(which ever one Nik wants to pick as his submission)



Grif


Sychotix

[/spoiler]


*

----------


## Narudan

Does Photo Manip mean that I can add weird, random, kinda-cool-but-actually-just-stupid-looking light effects around a cut out picture of a jumping dancer?

----------


## Sneakylemons

*Photo manip means a freestyle of your choice as long as the original piece is somewhere in the final piece (must be visible =P)

Go nuts.*

----------


## shadowsx

> Does Photo Manip mean that I can add weird, random, kinda-cool-but-actually-just-stupid-looking light effects around a cut out picture of a jumping dancer?


*closes ps*

haha.

i will try to do this next weekend prolly

----------


## Remus

Bloop... I may do something.

----------


## Reflection

Sure I'll judge. Hit me up on msn once you're close to the end date.

----------


## Sneakylemons

*Alright nice, if you want to add anything to the prizes feel free. Gunna start working on mine now.*

----------


## m0rbidang3l

I think it would make more sense to give us a stock to manipulate, so everyone is on a level playing field.

----------


## Sneakylemons

*Your ability to find a stock and idea is your own, not going to choose it for you. Everyone is already on a level playing field, everyone has the same access to the stocks as anyone else does*

----------


## Reflection

> *Your ability to find a stock and idea is your own, not going to choose it for you. Everyone is already on a level playing field, everyone has the same access to the stocks as anyone else does*


That's not entirely true. One with funds may be able to purchase higher quality stock photos from royalty free websites while another person is stuck with free images. Though, that shouldn't matter that much but I agree with m0rbidang3l, a set image (or at least something at all to work with) to use is in general better since it will be hard to judge otherwise.

----------


## Sneakylemons

*Alright, but honestly I don't feel like looking for a stock lol, so if you want to choose a designated stock Reflection, go ahead.*

----------


## Narudan

BReak dance image sTOCK'S HQ by ~jaffar-style on deviantART
how about the one in the green sweater?

----------


## Sneakylemons

*Damn, I've never seen THAT one before! =P
Fine by me I guess, have at it then. Guess I'll just save the one I was already working on for a side project*

----------


## thefallen1one

FALCON KICK!

[spoiler]  [/spoiler]

That is all I could come up with...I'm not that great but I happen to like it.

----------


## Sneakylemons

*I have a feeling that is the path most people are going to take idea wise tbh. It's not bad, just needs to look more real.*

----------


## thefallen1one

I know...I'll work on it, and I know it is kinda bad

----------


## BrightChild

lol i think i have actually already worked on this render. i may give it a shot, very easy to get flow going.

----------


## Sneakylemons

*Well I guess if you want you don't have to re-work the render, you can just post what you previously did with it. The whole "fresh piece" thing was really only there because when I posted it, there was no designated stock. No point in making you try and recreate something. If you want to though, by all means go ahead.*

----------


## shadowsx

this is my entry. i am going on vacation next week and ill be gone for week 1/2, i figured i would atleast try to do something before i left, i had an idea of what i wanted to do and the outcome was nothing like i wanted it to be. P.S; i know its terrible  :Stick Out Tongue: 

[Spoiler][/Spoiler]

----------


## Sneakylemons

> this is my entry. i am going on vacation next week and ill be gone for week 1/2, i figured i would atleast try to do something before i left, i had an idea of what i wanted to do and the outcome was nothing like i wanted it to be. P.S; i know its terrible 
> 
> [Spoiler][/Spoiler]


*The idea is nice, I can see where you were trying to go with it. I understand with the rush and what not you didn't have time, but with some work it could actually look pretty sick.*

----------


## thefallen1one

My new one...Any better?
[spoiler][/spoiler]

----------


## bakafish

Havent used photoshop in a while so I might give this a go, unless it turns out really horrible ;P

----------


## Sneakylemons

> My new one...Any better?
> [spoiler][/spoiler]


*Aww I liked your idea with the first one  You should go back and build on that one.

Here is the one I'm going to be using, might update it if I feel the need to, or if I see any problems.

[spoiler]

[/spoiler]*

----------


## thefallen1one

> * It's not bad, just needs to look more real.*


How do those types look "Real"?
-------------------------------
Here is another...


[spoiler][/spoiler]

----------


## wow4Supplier

Oh, I'm going to work on this one for sure, but my mouse is currently broken, so I need to get a new one. If 2 weeks is still the deadline, expect my work by then..  :Smile:

----------


## thefallen1one

And yet another...I'm getting some wierd ideas  :Big Grin: 

[spoiler][/spoiler]

----------


## 2dgreengiant

[spoiler][/spoiler]

I know **** all with hpotoshop but I had a try ;p was gonna add fire to his feet but idk how to do that haha win.

----------


## thefallen1one

The new one, It was my girlfriends Idea If i was more pro I bet it would look awesome.

[spoiler][/spoiler]

And yes it is supposed to be this way, He is jumping OUT of the ocean into the sky...I thought it was neat

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is my Other one...nothing special about it but the scenery.

[spoiler][/spoiler]

----------


## Sneakylemons

> The new one, It was my girlfriends Idea If i was more pro I bet it would look awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it is supposed to be this way, He is jumping OUT of the ocean into the sky...I thought it was neat


*My favorite one of yours so far.*

----------


## thefallen1one

It was supposed to be sideways though  :Frown:  I guess either way I think it looks cool

----------


## Sneakylemons

*Sideways makes it kind of strenuous to look at, so I flipped it to vertical, sorry.*

----------


## thefallen1one

Yeah I understand, It looks better vertical anyway

----------


## bakafish

thefallen1one your latest is your best so far. I was planning to do something along the same lines.

----------


## thefallen1one

Yeah, My girlfriends Ideas rock

----------


## Narudan

This thread needs more submissions

----------


## thefallen1one

If it had more mine wouldn't look so good

----------


## Sneakylemons

> This thread needs more submissions


*I tried my hardest to get people to enter, but idk man. Hopefully people are working on something, if not then I kinda did my submission for nothing, because it wasn't what I originally wanted to do =(*

----------


## BrightChild

I'm workin on one, no worries.

----------


## Sneakylemons

> I'm workin on one, no worries.


*Kcool <3 Have fun with it*

----------


## thefallen1one

I have to try harder now...a lot harder

----------


## BrightChild

My entry,* The Wall*.



image that's on the wall:

----------


## thefallen1one

And there goes my chances... xD

----------


## Sneakylemons

*Alright well honestly, with 3 people there isn't really much of a competition, so I guess this was a bust =/ Sorry guys.*

----------


## thefallen1one

whaaaat....NO that is SO not cool...I am so RAGIN right now

----------


## BrightChild

there was like 4 people, and one of them had like 10 different entries, that should coount for at leasstt +3 people lol.

----------


## thefallen1one

I tried real hard...

----------


## bakafish

Ive been pretty busy lately and my entries not really turning out how i was planning. ill try to post it in time for the comp.

----------


## Sneakylemons

*3 people submitted (Me, you, and thefallen1one) in total. Hardly a competition =/*

----------


## wow4Supplier

I'm getting my mouse tommorow,so expect a submission from me :Smile:

----------


## BrightChild

> *3 people submitted (Me, you, and thefallen1one) in total. Hardly a competition =/*


Perfect, a first, second, and third. lol

Edit: what about shadowsx and 2dgreengiant's entries?

----------


## Sneakylemons

*I'll wait til SalfauroS puts something up, then edit it for the vote, I guess.*

----------


## thefallen1one

What is the update with this!?!?

----------


## VML

Well, here is a quick shot of it, wasn't really that creative  :Frown:

----------


## BrightChild

> Well, here is a quick shot of it, wasn't really that creative


I like this a lot. i think it would work a little better, color-wise if you managed to change the color of his jacket to the color of the street/wall pieces. Cheers though, good job.

----------


## smusen

Looks pretty decent.

----------


## VML

Hmm, something like this maybe or is it too dark ?



The real img is here if anybody wonder

----------


## BrightChild

> Hmm, something like this maybe or is it too dark ?


May be a little too dark, try changing it to a lighter color, like light teal, or just something along the lines of that if you have the time.

----------


## VML

Argh... Can't get the right color, only make it more light.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

> Perfect, a first, second, and third. lol
> 
> Edit: what about shadowsx and 2dgreengiant's entries?


We're not cool enough  :Frown:

----------


## thefallen1one

That is true I suppose.

----------


## BrightChild

> We're not cool enough


Proof that greenies aren't real people :/

----------


## nik321

Here are my submissions. 

I know im like a couple weeks late but i thought oh well. Kept me busy for a couple hours  :Smile: 



and

----------


## Grif

Woah, haven't bean on mmowned for a while, so doping in after quite some time. And i must say this contest is one awesome idea. Too bad so little people gave a effort. But those that did, did some awesome job! Would like to see more!

----------


## Remus3

Of the entries submitted I like the latest ones a bit more, personal opinion etc.

I would have done something but finals week hit hard and I just don't have the time to attempt anything.(plus i'm not a fan of the stock, only so much you can do with it.

----------


## Grif

Here is a quick one just to keep the submissions coming!

----------


## Sychotix

Be more creative guys!

Btw, I didn't use anything not already in the image.

----------


## thefallen1one

So an octopus isn't creative?

----------


## Sneakylemons

*Lmao Sychotix I love yours

Edit: I updated the original post with all of the submissions thus far, also, Nik can you choose the one you want to submit?*

----------


## Reflection

> Here are my submissions. 
> 
> I know im like a couple weeks late but i thought oh well. Kept me busy for a couple hours 
> 
> 
> 
> and


I like the boombox. Kinda annoying that. isn't it?

----------


## BrightChild

lol that boombox is so not a istockphoto. none the less great job on both of them, love the idea.

----------


## shadowsx

hmm if this is still going ill do a real entry soon

----------


## nik321

Haha i dont have an Istock account so you know :') itll do xD

Ermmm... if i pic the boombox one do i loose points because of the 'istockphoto' :') ??

----------


## BrightChild

> Haha i dont have an Istock account so you know :') itll do xD
> 
> Ermmm... if i pic the boombox one do i loose points because of the 'istockphoto' :') ??


Eh, prolly not. people can tell what you were going for. what did you use for the swirls around the legs/arms?

----------


## nik321

> Eh, prolly not. people can tell what you were going for. what did you use for the swirls around the legs/arms?


Made them myself  :Smile:

----------


## Sneakylemons

> Eh, prolly not. people can tell what you were going for. what did you use for the swirls around the legs/arms?


 *
I'm assuming the pen tool with blending effects, possibly some erasing with a soft brush on a low opacity.

One thing I really don't like about that one, though, is the white soft brushing. It stands out too much, you should change it to blend in more.*

----------


## nik321

> *
> I'm assuming the pen tool with blending effects, possibly some erasing with a soft brush on a low opacity.
> 
> One thing I really don't like about that one, though, is the white soft brushing. It stands out too much, you should change it to blend in more.*


Hit the nail on the head  :Wink: 

And ermm ye sure ill do that when i get home  :Smile:

----------


## thefallen1one

What is going on with this?

----------


## thefallen1one

Any news on this or is this now officially Dead?

----------


## Gawdlaw

!!!

Same stock I used nearly one year ago :P

----------


## Sneakylemons

*Hahaha To be honest, it's pretty dead, although I like yours Gawdlaw. Creative.*

----------


## Gawdlaw

It seems so, and Thanks  :Smile:  bad thing I missed the challenge. 
Maybe Ill start my own challenge soon.

----------


## thefallen1one

You should, we need another good one.

----------

